
Efficient storage: how we went down from 50 PB to 32 PB - dsr12
http://highscalability.com/blog/2017/1/2/efficient-storage-how-we-went-down-from-50-pb-to-32-pb.html
======
doozy
Answer: Deduplication

What I don't get is why they decided to roll their own instead of using a file
system with support for deduplication such as ZFS.

